

Trees, cabs and crime in San Francisco - martian
http://www.flickr.com/photos/shazbot/3282821808/

======
Scott_MacGregor
There seems to be a lot of crime in San Francisco, that is sad. It was once a
nice safe city. In the 1960’s many young people from all over the country came
there as a destination for peace and love.

Interesting map although I’m not sure there is any correlation between
criminals and cabs or criminals and trees. There may be other factors at work
here besides trees and cabs. I think the criminals will do their criminal
activity where ever they can find an opportunity. Tree and cabs or not. Nice
map though.

